# Pens, pen & pencil sets, pencils



## paleydp (Apr 9, 2004)

What do you sell the most?


----------



## RussFairfield (Apr 10, 2004)

The only pencils that I make are those that I give away in sets. I had a recent request for a set, and it was the first in 5 years.


----------



## Daniel (Apr 10, 2004)

the only pencils I have made where the ones that came in my starter kit from P.S.I.
I want to make four or five for myself to hae in the shop. the 2mm type from P.S.I. but they where out of stock the last time I tried to order them.


----------



## Scott (Apr 10, 2004)

No pencils, just pens.  Although I might make a few of the Pentel type pencils, since I'm going to get some of the 0.9 ones this next week.

Scott.


----------

